# Nouveau Ipad mini acheté a l'étranger sans facetime.



## Rimkarim (11 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté un ipad mini à l’étranger (Arabie Saoudite).
Malheureusement il n'a pas facetime d'installer.
Comment faire pour l'installer sur mon nouveau ipad ?


----------



## Areknor (11 Mars 2015)

Réinitialisation par défaut via iTunes je pense.


----------



## Gwen (12 Mars 2015)

C'est une restriction liée aux appareils en provenance de ce pays. Je ne pense pas qu'il y est de solution même en le réinitialisant complètement.


----------



## Rimkarim (12 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai fait une restauration depuis itunes -> idem
J'ai fait une reset deuis l'ipad (reglages...) -> idem

Je vais au pire faire un tour dans un apple store


----------



## CBi (13 Mars 2015)

Rimkarim a dit:


> Je vais au pire faire un tour dans un apple store



Pas la peine : d'après les nombreux témoignages disponibles sur le net, c'est la conséquence de dispositions légales dans le Royaume. Les produits y sont identifiés par leur ID unique et l'installation de FaceTime est désactivée sans possibilité de contourner cette limitation.


----------

